# Weyless Hubs



## donmac70 (Oct 7, 2019)

Anyone recognize this hub logo, I believe they are Weyless as I recognize the QR levers but hub body usually had two black lines???


----------



## juvela (Oct 8, 2019)

-----



"If it quacks like a duck..."

http://velo-pages.com/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=24851&g2_serialNumber=3 


-----


----------



## fat tire trader (Oct 9, 2019)

Are those the stickers that come with Ciclolinea bar tape?


----------



## donmac70 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yeah I believe you are right it looks to be the bar tape from Ciclolinea with wording covered.  I kinda recognized it but it looks so professionally done it fooled me though it makes the hubs interesting and nice looking so I may just keep it that way.  Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------

